# Clipping?



## NorthStar (Apr 28, 2004)

Do any of you clip your donkeys? And if so, what do you do with their 'manes'? Roach them or leave them. And do you do a bridal path if you leave them?


----------



## minimule (Apr 28, 2004)

I clip my donkey and all my mules. I roach their manes. To me they look a little odd with a bridal path but that is just my opinion.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi There NorthStar and minimule! I dont clip mine, but I have a friend that does and he roaches his manes too and thinks that they look strange witha bridle path clip. Hay..minimule, I bet your glad to be back home and spending time with the new foal of yours. Anything "NEW" going on down your way...or in your area..?? Corinne


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 28, 2004)

I clip my miniature donkeys and I roach their manes. I have seen some breeders that leave like an inch of the mane and then clip a bridal path. I have also seen them leave a ball of hair on the tips of the donkey's ear. I personally like the mane roached and ears w/o the ball of hair.

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## NorthStar (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks, everybody, for your guidance. I didn't know what was 'proper'! When I had my vet out a couple weeks ago for Coggins, I got the clippers out to carve him an area in the neck so he could find a vein through all that winter hair. (Not so much the donkeys, but the horses - oh, my gosh!) He really appreciated it. Anyway, I started doing bridal paths while I had the ol' clippers warmed up and a new blade on it. Did Amelia a bridal path just for kicks, and it looks SO stupid!




I can't wait to body clip my minis! They look aweful. Wish we could get some dependable weather up here. Amelia is due in about four weeks. I hope everything goes ok. It will be her first. Dad is a chocolate, and with her being black, it should be a DARK baby, no? And a For Sale baby.

I can finally relax about our hay situation. Looks like we'll make it til summer cutting without any problems. People with extra are starting to sell their excess now.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 28, 2004)

I like when it is time to clip that long hair off my donkeys.... it is like unwrapping a present! I have clipped 6 of my donkeys so far and have 3 more that I want to do... maybe this weekend!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## minimule (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Meadowridge!

Nothing for now. Still watching.

I am SOOOOO glad to be home and playing with my babies. I have 4 now, only 1 mule but he is really sweet. He won't come to you but won't run away if he is in his corral.

We had 2 more foals this weekend while I was in Tucson, 2 very pretty fillies.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi There minimule! Congradulations all all the "babies"! I'm watching 2 under the camera now, and then there ae 3 following right behind. Only have 1 foal so far...but....we're ALOT colder then you are, so I dont breed for early foals. I guess no news--is good news, hay??? I 've been listening too. Are you going to be at the Chances state coordinators meeting tonight. You did become one, didnt you?? Starts at 7 so I better get moving..talk later, Corinne


----------

